# Does anyone know how many round bales you can get off one roll of net wrap



## JHMolloy (Mar 6, 2017)

Wanting to know the average amount of bales you can get on 1 roll of net wrap and what brands are good and what brands are good to stay away from


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

First, we would need to know what size (diameter) bales, what size (length) roll of wrap, how many wraps per bale, and also what baler. Most of it is a simple math problem but if you're using a baler that stretches the wrap as it is applied that complicates the simplicity of the equation.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Ditto what 8350HiTech stated. There are a lot of variables.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Well I have a calculator that will figure the cost out for you.You can also compare 2 different brands.

For some reason it doesn't work on a I-phone but does on I-pad or desktop.

http://swmnhay.com/netwrap-cost-calculator.htm

It doesn't show the number of bales per roll but the formula is.

Diametor of bale X 3.14 X number of wraps = ft per bale

Divide length of roll by ft per bale


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

In time saved and improved outdoor storage net is by far cheaper than twine.


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

Like HiTech said, there are a lot of variables. Also, if you have an older baler like mine, the hay can grab the netwrap and start pulling it into the chamber before the bale is even ready... if you don't keep an eye on it, you can put a lot of net on a single bale!


----------

